# Mystery Bomber??



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

So I braved the snowy weather to check my mailbox and got this in the mail today....a Mystery bomb! No return address on it and this cheesy hand written note:










So the MWM is playing games and mystery bombing people now..ok, this could be fun. What was considerably MORE interesting than the hand written serial killer style note was the contests of the bomb.










KABLAMMO!!!!

HOLY CRAP there are some heavy hitters here: 
Opus X Fuente Fuente
Oliva V Figurado (cool, hadn't seen one of these yet!)
Don Carlos Casa Fuente 2007 (WHAT!!! This stick is crazy expensive and supposed to be crazy good!)
Anejo Reserva #48 Maduro (NICE!!!)
AF Hemingway Classic Maduro (haven't had the maduro version of this!)

Wow, not sure who this guy is, but he sure knows how to bomb! Will be interesting solving this one.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

wow! what a hit!


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

You got blowed the f--- up!


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Quite a statement, sent without a name! That's whats up. Glad the mystery MWM picked on you for that one meatcake.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Thats a really nice bomb meaty hope u enjoy it! Havent seen u around much in chat. See u soon!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i think that don carlos is an annivasario 2007 all the casa fuente stuff ive seen has orange bands and ribbons.


----------



## R. Hanssen (Nov 30, 2012)

Hehehehe enjoy!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

R. Hanssen said:


> Hehehehe enjoy!!!


Yep.

That's what I suspected.

My lord, what a hit!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

OMG...Unbelievable....nuff said!


----------



## R. Hanssen (Nov 30, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> OMG...Unbelievable....nuff said!


You think that's cool wait for tomorrow. MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Amazing bomb! Now we know why he's a mystery bomber, would you want to take credit for that massive explosive?! Geez!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

R. Hanssen said:


> You think that's cool wait for tomorrow. MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


umm....what?? There can't be more than that...Poor Brandon can't handle any more...


----------



## R. Hanssen (Nov 30, 2012)

BMack said:


> Amazing bomb! Now we know why he's a mystery bomber, would you want to take credit for that massive explosive?! Geez!


Because it's more fun this way... who's next???????? Catch me if you can hahahaha


----------



## R. Hanssen (Nov 30, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> umm....what?? There can't be more than that...Poor Brandon can't handle any more...


Who said anything about brandon?? What if I want to destroy a little 2inch blue guy???


----------



## R. Hanssen (Nov 30, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> Yep.
> 
> That's what I suspected.
> 
> My lord, what a hit!


Well I am a MWM... you didn't get the memo?


----------



## R. Hanssen (Nov 30, 2012)

kapathy said:


> i think that don carlos is an annivasario 2007 all the casa fuente stuff ive seen has orange bands and ribbons.


You are correct sir. Silly noob doesn't know his sticks...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

R. Hanssen said:


> Who said anything about brandon?? What if I want to destroy a little 2inch blue guy???


Then I guess I'd better go underground...If that were the case. But why would ANYONE want to destroy a little blue Smurf...Us Smurfs never hurt a fly...


----------



## R. Hanssen (Nov 30, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Then I guess I'd better go underground...If that were the case. But why would ANYONE want to destroy a little blue Smurf...Us Smurfs never hurt a fly...


You can try to go under ground but smurfs can't dig deep enough....


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

R. Hanssen said:


> You can try to go under ground but smurfs can't dig deep enough....


CRAP!!!


----------



## R. Hanssen (Nov 30, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> CRAP!!!


Told you so lol


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

R. Hanssen said:


> Well I am a MWM... you didn't get the memo?


Nope. Sure didn't!

Beng the secretary and all, yiud think I'd have written said memo.......


----------



## R. Hanssen (Nov 30, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> Nope. Sure didn't!


Talk to cigar shop...


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Uhhmmmm , uhhmmmm... There seems to be a little jumping the gun here. When did Mr. Hanssen become a member, not quite sure.
But this will be moved to PMs, please out of respect to Meatcake.

I do realize everyone wants/ needs to be part of the MWMs but first a total background check and well " gifts" to all the members.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Dang nice hit!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice hit Robert. 

Enjoy those great looking sticks Meaty!


----------



## R. Hanssen (Nov 30, 2012)

CigarShop said:


> Uhhmmmm , uhhmmmm... There seems to be a little jumping the gun here. When did Mr. Hanssen become a member, not quite sure.
> But this will be moved to PMs, please out of respect to Meatcake.
> 
> I do realize everyone wants/ needs to be part of the MWMs but first a total background check and well " gifts" to all the members.


Wait I have to bomb you to be an MWM? To hell with that. I'm a wombat now, meat who's my first target??


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Great hit on a very deserving BOTL


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

R. Hanssen said:


> Wait I have to bomb you to be an MWM? To hell with that. I'm a wombat now, meat who's my first target??


As the Wombat's second in command, I'd say you should hit cigarshop. No trash talking the MWMs, scooter...


----------



## R. Hanssen (Nov 30, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> As the Wombat's second in command, I'd say you should hit cigarshop. No trash talking the MWMs, scooter...


Fine.... Hey Pete XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXX6. LMAO


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow...that was an interesting interaction..


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Wow...that was an interesting interaction..


Yeah, I got a little confused. I just remained focused on a great hit on a great Puff member.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

R. Hanssen said:


> Fine.... Hey Pete XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXX6. LMAO


What the heck man? It was a joke... have you gone off your rocker???


----------



## R. Hanssen (Nov 30, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> What the heck man? It was a joke... have you gone off your rocker???


So what if I'm a little nuts.... you got a problem with that?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Another hijacked thread......

Nice hit Brandon


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Incredible hit! Nicely done, mystery bomber!


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Once again no disrespect to the thread, but a question must be asked: just how did you get my addy??You certainly don't have access yet, so now I'm forced to take my address down. Definetly NOT liking this.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey where's hardcz?? I think we need to call the slaughter house and place another order for him... I guess he didn't learn the first time around.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Not sure what th hell is going on here, but great bomb. Guess it isn't such a mystery now, nice package Robert.


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

That dude is off the chain!! Them some very nice cigars there though Brandon quite an epic illegal bomb.


----------

